# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  bella luna

## MIke R

rising over PTown harbor last night

----------


## andynap

Bilingual??

----------


## MIke R

huh?

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.  Just beautiful.  We watched her rise last evening and sail across the sky all night.  And there she is again tonight - an hour later.

----------


## katva

Beautiful!   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

I'll be there very soon to see it from offshore....

----------


## amyb

On the way home tonight I said to Phil, the full moon is nice rising over Andy's Hideaway too.

----------


## MIke R

and I'll be there very soon as well..

----------


## amyb

That's great!

----------


## Peter NJ

From Mikes fishing town to mine.The moons have been amazing!

----------


## MIke R

thats a great shot Peter....caught a _lot_ of stripers right there as a yute

----------


## andynap

What's a yute??

----------


## MIke R

really??

----------


## andynap

A rhetorical question. Everyone knows that scene. My wife knows every word in My Cousin Vinnie by heart and can mimic Marisa Tomei's accent perfectly.

----------


## MIke R

such a  great movie..never tire of it

----------


## sbhlvr

Cosmos moon over our house in Orleans was a great sight.



and yeah, you blend!

----------


## BBT

That movie is a classic I seem to watch it every time it's on.

----------


## amyb

We do too, Bob. Heartwarming story line.Great casting.

----------


## MIke R

> That movie is a classic I seem to watch it every time it's on.



an eerie resemblance to the house I grew up in....very eerie

but love the movie.....was filmed very very near to where I was born

----------


## sbhlvr

Years ago, it had a special anniversary and it was shown at the Wang Theatre here in Boston over Valentine's weekend. We went in to see it on the big screen. Olympia Dukakis was there to give a talk about the movie. She said everyone (in the cast)thought it was going to be a sleeper. She also had some good stories to tell and insights.

We have the dvd (and vhs)not to mention we watch it everytime we see it's on.
Some of my other favorite lines..

"Chrissy,get me the big knife..."
"Snap out of it!"
"It's Johnny Cammareri" (in the sing song manner)
"Somebody tell a joke"
"Old man, you give those dogs another piece of my food and I'm gonna kick you 'til you're dead!"

"There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money."

and my all time favorite.."you're life's going down the toilet!"

----------


## amyb

This post has me smiling, big time...so many really good lines.

----------


## MIke R

if you like movies about crazy  New York Italians such as Moonstruck....

then give Fatso a look as well

----------


## amyb

Right-Loved Dom deLouise too.

----------


## MIke R

last nights sunset in Ptown

----------


## amyb

Outstanding color-WOW!!

----------


## MIke R

best light and color in the world out there..have no idea why....but it is...and the enormous  steady influx of artists and photographers who come out there to capture it is clear evidence of how special it is....truly spectacular..night in night out..morning in morning out

----------


## sbhlvr

excellent pic, such great colors!

----------


## tim

Unbelievable color!

----------

